# So... I ran over my phone with the car today.



## SparkyWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a bit of a long story, but in short I ran my HTC one M8 with the car. I think that it fell out of my pocket when I got in, and when I backed out I ran it over. After I backed out I looked back at the house to see if I had remembered to close the garage door and saw it laying in driveway. Amazingly, when I got out to inspect the damage, I found that all that was wrong with it was a cracked screen. It works perfectly! From what I read, the car that I ran it over with (2014 Acura MDX) weights in at a hefty 4,332 LBS (1,960 some odd kilos) and it still suffered little damage. I know that it was lying screen up, so the screen wasn't driven into the pavement by the weight of the car. I'm going to t-moble tomorrow to get a new one with no broken glass, but I'm not forced to. Just amazing. Here's some pics of it now:


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## shteev (Jan 20, 2015)

Are you replacing the whole phone or just the glass?

If it's just the whole phone: inspect the body for warping/bending. Aluminum is a malleable metal and, being that the device is rounded, I wouldn't be surprised if it got a little flattened under the weight.

If you're just replacing the whole phone, then no biggie


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh dear, I would have one of those fall to the ground moments crying "WHY!?"


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

shteev said:


> Are you replacing the whole phone or just the glass?
> 
> If it's just the whole phone: inspect the body for warping/bending. Aluminum is a malleable metal and, being that the device is rounded, I wouldn't be surprised if it got a little flattened under the weight.
> 
> If you're just replacing the whole phone, then no biggie



The whole phone. But I looked at the back and amazingly there's no bending or deformation. I have no doubt I hit it though, because I felt it go under the tire but at the time, I thought that it was a chunk of ice.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 20, 2015)

Now just because of this, don't think your phone's a nokia.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Man.. What a waste.
Wait... how old are you again?
Did your parents bought you those?


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty good that the phone held up 2~ tons, only out with a cracked screen. Lets hope your insurance covers the replacement.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Well lets remember that the only one wheel went over it and that most modern cars have no worse than a 60/40 weight distribution. That means that at absolute worst you had 1200 lbs on the phone. Not to mention that the tire on the face of the phone distributed that load across the entire face which greatly reduced the amount of pressure on any one point of the phone. 

With that being said still pretty strong. I am so clumsy that I break a phone every year or so. Which is why I am still rocking old school dumb phones...


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Man.. What a waste.
> Wait... how old are you again?
> Did your parents bought you those?



I'm 16. The phone I paid for, and the car Is my mom's but I didn't hurt it so there's no problem there. Anyways, I have a protection plan on the phone so it won't cost me anything.



Teckolf said:


> Well lets remember that the only one wheel went over it and that most modern cars have no worse than a 60/40 weight distribution. That means that at absolute worst you had 1200 lbs on the phone. Not to mention that the tire on the face of the phone distributed that load across the entire face which greatly reduced the amount of pressure on any one point of the phone.
> 
> With that being said still pretty strong. I am so clumsy that I break a phone every year or so. Which is why I am still rocking old school dumb phones...



I thought of that too. I'm sure that's why the phone survived.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 21, 2015)

That's a bummer.


----------



## Crazypaws (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol just be thankful that its not a Droid Razr otherwise you would have to get a new tire too. :grin:


----------



## shteev (Jan 22, 2015)

Crazypaws said:


> Lol just be thankful that its not a Droid Razr otherwise you would have to get a new tire too. :grin:



HAH!

and maybe a whole new set, depending on the remaining tread depth on the rest of the tires. AWD systems are finicky like that


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 22, 2015)

Reminds me of the time my brother ran over my leg with his car. Luckily nothing cracked and I didn't have to go get a new one.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 22, 2015)

That's because of how the pressure works. Pressure under the elephant's feet is smaller than under the heel of the high-heels. Same goes for tank's tracks or trucks (this is one of the reasons why they have so many wheels). Et cetera.

So actually I'm not really that surprised.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not surprised as well. A car is heavy, but the load is being distributed equally on each tire. 
Unlike most other phones the M8 also has a full metal case. A Samsung phone might have been completely crushed, an HTC has higher chances to survive. 
I mean, you don't lose a foot of someone drives over it as well. Chances are you wouldn't even break a bone.


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> So actually I'm not really that surprised.





CaptainCool said:


> I'm not surprised as well.



Aren't you two just sticks in the mud?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2015)

shteev said:


> Aren't you two just sticks in the mud?



You can be realistic and still enjoy life. You know that, right?
It's still amazing that we can built phones that sort of survive this kind of punishment, but in this case it just really isn't too surprising


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> You can be realistic and still enjoy life. You know that, right?



NO. FANCIFUL AND WHIMSICAL DAYS OVER HERE, BUD. CARS FLY AND WE GET AROUND BY HOVERBOARDS


----------

